# Are You Happy with the Country You Live In?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2015)

I was born and raised in the United States of America, and I plan to die here.  This is a wonderful country, and the good greatly outweighs the bad.  I wouldn't want to live anywhere else.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 6, 2015)

I could say exactly the same about my native country, SeaBreeze

This poem is well known to most Australians. It was written by Dorothea Mackellar while living in England.
She reminisces about her homeland which is starkly different to England. We often refer to Oz as the wide brown land, a phrase taken from this poem.



> *My Country
> *
> The love of field and coppice
> Of green and shaded lanes,
> ...


----------



## Debby (Mar 6, 2015)

Beautiful poem!  And I don't usually enjoy poetry but this was real pretty.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 7, 2015)

So is this one. We learnt it as a song in French classes.
It has a haunting melody.



> Un Canadien errant,
> Banni de ses foyers,
> Parcourait en pleurant
> Des pays étrangers.
> ...


----------



## Josiah (Mar 7, 2015)

I've been thinking about your question for a while. So many considerations go into distilling an answer out of all the high points and low points and stuff in the middle. Then there's the fact that I've become a stuffy old fart in my twilight years sort of frozen into a 1950's time warp. Maybe it's even worse than that maybe I've been painted into a Norman Rockwell Saturday Evening Post cover. Because of my gender and race and privileged upbringing I've had a very easy go through life enjoying the American Dream in all its glory. But I've come to see that the advantages I've enjoyed are not accessible to a vast majority of my fellow Americans and further that ladder to a better life is getting harder and not easier to climb and that bothers me a lot. There has been great progress in some areas like woman's rights, and LGBT  rights and even for people of color despite some ugly and disturbing incidents recently and the widespread expressions of animus directed at our President primarily because of his race. But SB is right the good greatly outweighs the bad. I wouldn't want to live anywhere else.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2015)

No country is perfect. I lived in the US the first 48 years of my life.  I am happy to live out my life in Scotland. It is home.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the poem DW. 

"_An opal-hearted country, _
_A wilful, lavish land . . .

_That's great imagery.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 7, 2015)

I have lived in several countries, in Europe and Asia.

The one I'm in now, not my country of birth, is one that I chose, not chosen for me by an accident of birth.

I am quite happy to remain here.


----------



## jujube (Mar 7, 2015)

I have strong roots in the United States. Some of my ancestors came here by choice, seeking a new life or running from an old one.  Some were brought in chains to spend their lives in slavery. Some were here to begin with.  That said, I would consider living in another country for the weather, for the opportunity of living at a high standard at a lower income or just for the novelty of something new.   I'm open for adventure.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't want to live anywhere other than the United States.  It's the country that my grandparents came to in the early 1900's when they fled Italy and Europe because of anarchy and socialism.  It's the country that allowed them to come to the midwest and establish themselves as farmers, and the country that made it possible for them to prosper despite having been poor peasants in Italy.  It's the country and ideals that my father fought for in World War II, and allowed him to come home and prosper in his own right.  It's the country that allowed me to choose to start my own business, it's the country that allowed my wife to choose to practice law.  It's the country that allowed us the freedom to choose our own path, and to be as successful as we wanted to become.  It's the country that allows me to be part of the political process, both as a voter and as a politician.  It's the country that allows me the freedom to travel to other countries, and it's the country that allows me to return home after I've traveled.

It's a country where hard work and dedication still pay off, and it's a country where someone born into abject poverty can choose to lift themselves out and break the chain of poverty.

Is it perfect?  Most certainly not.  Is it the greatest nation on earth?  In my opinion, yes.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2015)

I have strong roots in the US going back to the early 1700's, and as far as I know the last immigrants were in the 1850's from Ireland. Doesn't mean I'm anti-American or hate America (as some - not here - have accused me of).  There are many reasons I prefer to live in Scotland, the only drawback being that I can't spend as much time with my granddaughters as I'd like.  

In my 30's I thought I'd love to live in another country like the UK or Ireland, but not permanently.  Changed my mind.   My quality of life is as good or better than in the US.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm a native Texan, this is my home and the US is my country, I would not want to live in any other country, although I've often wanted to move to the West Coast, I will not make the change as all my family and friends are here.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 7, 2015)

I couldn't rule out possibly being happier in another country at this point in history. The health care system in the US is what bugs me most.  
If the climate were a little better, I might prefer Canada.    Maybe Australia.  Would have to try another place and see.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 7, 2015)

America is my home.... however, I am very unhappy with how it treats it's citizens especially the middle class and the poor.  It lags way behind other 1st world countries in so many areas..  I am disgusted with it's politics.   That said, I'm not going anywhere else... but staying here to fight even if only with my vote.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 7, 2015)

Every day, after reading my newspaper or watching/listening to TV & radio, I thank my  lucky stars that I was born and raised here in the *USA* even
though things are turning ugly. I'll be long gone by the time it becomes unbearable.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 7, 2015)

I have always lived in UK..
but I did consider moving to Canada; winters too cold; and New Zealand; too far away from all my family; so here; for all it's faults; I shall remain.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 7, 2015)

I spent over 4 years in Germany...back in the early 60's...and traveled all over Europe.  There were still signs of the damage from WWII in some areas, but overall, Europe was Great.  Then, I spent a year in Thailand, and it, too was quite nice...especially Bangkok.  We've been to Canada a couple of times, and that nation is beautiful. There are nice areas all over the world...and probably some really bad areas...but overall, I think the U.S., Canada and Europe have a better environment for the majority of their people.  I've been to "tourist" areas in Mexico a couple of times, and I would not want to get too far away from the resorts in that country.  I wouldn't want to set foot in Africa or the Middle East.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2015)

Don M. said:


> I spent over 4 years in Germany...back in the early 60's...and traveled all over Europe.  There were still signs of the damage from WWII in some areas, but overall, Europe was Great.  Then, I spent a year in Thailand, and it, too was quite nice...especially Bangkok.  We've been to Canada a couple of times, and that nation is beautiful. There are nice areas all over the world...and probably some really bad areas...but overall, I think the U.S., Canada and Europe have a better environment for the majority of their people.  I've been to "tourist" areas in Mexico a couple of times, and I would not want to get too far away from the resorts in that country.  I wouldn't want to set foot in Africa or the Middle East.



I lived in Uganda for two years.  Loved it, but never would want to stay permanently.  You're missing out not to visit Africa - enjoyed Morocco and South Africa and would enjoy visiting Rwanda, Tanzania and Namibia. 

Do extended trips to Thailand (Koh Samui) and love it. Bangkok is fine for a one day visit - that's it. 

4 - 5 weeks a year in the US to visit family. 

But home is Scotland.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 7, 2015)

I loved living in America until the early 90s then it all went to hell and that's a shame.


----------



## Catraoine (Mar 7, 2015)

I love living in my country of Australia. I came here in 1974, just after some terrible floods and three weeks before a Cyclone devastated Darwin. ( I love to make a grand entrance) I remember landing at Brisbane Airport and when my feet touched the ground, I thought' I've come home' and then thought' what a strange thought to have'. But it has never changed, I love this country, I think I may have lived here in a previous life as the feeling of being 'home' has been so strong all these years. So I say when asked I am English by birth, but Australian by choice.


----------



## drifter (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep, this is the only country I've got and at this stage of the game, the only one that would have me.


----------



## Linda (Mar 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> America is my home.... however, I am very unhappy with how it treats it's citizens especially the middle class and the poor.  It lags way behind other 1st world countries in so many areas..  I am disgusted with it's politics.   That said, I'm not going anywhere else... but staying here to fight even if only with my vote.


I agree 100% with what QuickSilver said.  I love the United States and I don't ever want to live somewhere else, even though it's sure not perfect here.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2015)

Catraoine said:


> I love living in my country of Australia. I came here in 1974, just after some terrible floods and three weeks before a Cyclone devastated Darwin. ( I love to make a grand entrance) I remember landing at Brisbane Airport and when my feet touched the ground, I thought' I've come home' and then thought' what a strange thought to have'. But it has never changed, I love this country, I think I may have lived here in a previous life as the feeling of being 'home' has been so strong all these years. So I say when asked I am English by birth, but Australian by choice.



My BIL moved to Australia (from Scotland) in the late 70's.  Married an Aussie and has two beautiful daughters.  His accent is still solid Glasgow!  

My husband's cousins went on the £10 boat back in the mid 50's.  Being young kids they all have Aussie accents of course.  

On our first trip to Oz in 2005 hubby and I loved it so much we started looking at retirement visas.  You had to have a huge bank account and money to buy a home.  We decided we'd miss Scotland and it would be such a long trip every year to visit my family in the US.  The option for retirement visa was withdrawn a few years later I think.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 8, 2015)

A hard question to answer really. am at present having a few weeks holiday on the island of Madeira,it's such a lovely place I feel as if we could live here. The weather is great all year round, and although it's still cold at home (England) it!s hot here and so many flowers and blossoms are out, banana trees and date palms etc.Pretty villas to live in, courteous and friendly locals who speak English well ( we have had a treaty with them since 1345!!) It's a safe, polite society, drivers slow down to allow you to cross the road, no litter or graffiti.So, if our children and grandchildren lived here also, then I'm sure that we would be very happy here.Other than that, I am happy enough to see out my days in dear old Blighty.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2015)

I have traveled extensively throughout Canada, America, and much of Europe. I spent three months in Morocco at the age of eighteen. Many wonderful adventures to recall. In the end, in spite of some drawbacks, I love my country with a fierce patriotism, that somewhat surprises me. I am open to visiting other lands, but my heart and soul belong here on the west coast, among the trees and wildlife I love so well.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes. We are so fortunate over a lot of other places. But I really am not happy with our government either. They need to get over themselves, it isn't all about them , it is about a whole country of people! They need to listen to the people. We hired them after all. 
Now I heard today that President Obama wants to get rid of Thanksgiving and make it a day to celebrate immigrants. WHAT???????????????? The man has lost his mind. If that happens I may join you guys in Australia! This country is being run by whiney little babies. It is time to put their man pants on. And why would the President want to be on Israel's bad side?  That is something you don't to have happen! They are God's chosen nation.......UGHHHHHHH


----------



## Glinda (Mar 9, 2015)

When I think of all the events that have happened within my lifetime - Kennedy assassination, Vietnam war (and all the other wars), moon landing, civil rights movement, women's movement, gay movement, 911, the election of Barack Obama - just to mention a few, I have to conclude it's one wild ride being an American.  We don't know what the future holds for us and, God knows, there's plenty of room for improvement here, but I'll buckle up and finish the ride because I know I love the USA, warts and all, and this is where I belong.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 9, 2015)

Liked your post Josiah.

I was born in the United States. And I've got some complaints but in the end, I have nothing really to complain about. If that makes any sense.

Since my mother was from Dresden, Germany, I sure as heck wouldn't have wanted to live behind the eastern block until I was almost 30. We actually went to East Germany when I was 15. An experience that made me appreciative of my freedom and something I remember from time to time.

So many places one could live. And so many places I'll never see.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2015)

I love my country, ..I just wish we had a warmer climate..and if we could change our attitude to a more positive  (can do) encouraging one for everyone in the way that Americans do so well, the place would be perfect!!


----------



## Bee (Mar 9, 2015)

England is perfect enough for me without having to emulate or copy another country.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 9, 2015)

God holds our future in His Hands. And I fully lean on Jesus . Yes we should "Bloom where you are planted" .God placed us where we are so we just must listen and follow through with His plans. However hard it is ............................


----------



## Kath (Mar 10, 2015)

I was born in Washington, DC and I think this is a terrific country.  The political system needs major revamping because I'm ready to barf from all of the nastiness exhibited by some of this system's idiots.  I was lucky to have the best grandparents - one set from UK and the other set from Ireland and they all moved over here after World War I.  My English Gram was a fantastic person and she told me lots of wonderful stories about her childhood in Bedfordshire.  When I visited England, the country was just as she had described it - a really beautiful place.  So I feel split between both USA and UK and love them both.  I wish I had a house in both places. 
,


----------



## ndynt (Mar 10, 2015)

Though I was not born in the USA, my eyes still tear when I hear "My Country 'Tis of Thee".  Though, culturally I remain Italian...I am proud to be an American.


----------



## Susie (Mar 12, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> I loved living in America until the early 90s then it all went to hell and that's a shame.


Very sorry to read your comment, D.J.
I still think the U.S. is a great place for persons with very high IQ's who can create new ideas, inventions, efficient business and work strategies, etc., but not always a good place for the low to medium IQ's, and maybe not a terrific place either for the vulnerable and the handicapped.
(I hope I am "wrong" and that many of you will "disagree" with this bleak generalization!)


----------



## oakapple (Mar 14, 2015)

lovemylittleboy said:


> God holds our future in His Hands. And I fully lean on Jesus . Yes we should "Bloom where you are planted" .God placed us where we are so we just must listen and follow through with His plans. However hard it is ............................


can't agree at all with this comment.It's up to ourselves to go where we want to, it's all one world after all.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 14, 2015)

lovemylittleboy said:


> God holds our future in His Hands. And I fully lean on Jesus . Yes we should "Bloom where you are planted" .God placed us where we are so we just must listen and follow through with His plans. However hard it is ............................


Lovemylittleboy, do you not think that we were also given the opportunity to make choices?  If we were to just stay "where we were planted" would it not be impossible to have any other options?


----------



## ndynt (Mar 14, 2015)

Susie said:


> Very sorry to read your comment, D.J.
> I still think the U.S. is a great place for persons with very high IQ's who can create new ideas, inventions, efficient business and work strategies, etc., but not always a good place for the low to medium IQ's, and maybe not a terrific place either for the vulnerable and the handicapped.
> (I hope I am "wrong" and that many of you will "disagree" with this bleak generalization!)


Interesting concept, Susie.  On what do you base this assumption?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2015)

oakapple said:


> can't agree at all with this comment.It's up to ourselves to go where we want to, it's all one world after all.



I have to agree with this comment in all fairness...(lovemylittleboy) if your mother had given birth in a foreign country while your father was on service overseas, would that mean you'd have to live your life ''where you were planted'' you were born there?...

I know that's a little of an extreme example but to live your whole life with a 2 dimensional view of this planet and the huge diversity of it's people  because you've always remained in one tiny part of the world, is not healthy in my opinion..


----------



## Lon (Mar 14, 2015)

Although I was born, raised and have spent most of my life in the U.S. I could be quite comfortable living in New Zealand or Australia where I have spent considerable time, but it is family of course that keeps me here.


----------



## Susie (Mar 14, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Interesting concept, Susie.  On what do you base this assumption?


You are truly justified in questioning my "stab in the dark", ndynt!
This is the best I could come up with:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_quotient
Some answers/explanations can be found under 'Job performance; 'Income'; 'Real Life Accomplishments'; 'Average IQ of various occupational groups'.
What do you think of Peter Schoenemann's ideas about the IQ myth?


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Of course we are given choices.  God don't tie us down , He just wants us to trust Him in everything. If a person is not happy where he/she is then then do what you have to do..... if you believe in God it is always best to pray about what and where He is calling you to do. I would love to  live in Hawaii...... and I would go in a heart beat. But I unfortunately have ties here.  But oh yes we have choices indeed.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Well it all depends on if  you believe in the ONE who puts us where we are. You have choices.....people move everyday.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Nope it doesn't mean that at all hollydolly.  Many many people where born overseas my niece was one of them too, my brother was in the Air Force and she was born overseas. Of course they would all move back home , it wasn't where they called home. They were from the US and that is where they "chose" to live. My niece could have been a citizen of the USA or Germany. And obviously they came home and she is a USA citizen. I don't want people to think what I said was an absolute on anything. God gives us choices indeed ....He wants us to enjoy life not fear it...just don't leave him out


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 14, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Lovemylittleboy, do you not think that we were also given the opportunity to make choices?  If we were to just stay "where we were planted" would it not be impossible to have any other options?


My take on "bloom where you're planted" is that no matter where you end up in life, whether it is close to your birthplace or on the other side of the world, you must roll up your sleeves and do your best rather than wishing that you were someplace else.

I have the heart of an explorer but I married young and had children early. A roving life was not possible, especially as my husband had other ideas. For some years I was discontent with my lot until I learned to bloom where I was. Fulfilment finally descended on me and I have been happy.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 14, 2015)

you are absolutely right  Dame......Thank You.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 15, 2015)

Susie said:


> You are truly justified in questioning my "stab in the dark", ndynt!
> This is the best I could come up with:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_quotient
> Some answers/explanations can be found under 'Job performance; 'Income'; 'Real Life Accomplishments'; 'Average IQ of various occupational groups'.
> What do you think of Peter Schoenemann's ideas about the IQ myth?


[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]*[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]Though your argument about IQ level[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]s, pertaining to levels of success,[/FONT] [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]is valid[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]..[/FONT]I do not see how it [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]a[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]pplies[/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]only to the US.  [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]In your reference the on[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]ly comparison I [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]found[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]was regard[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]in[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]g education, f[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]or lower functioning children,[/FONT] in the US and U[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]K.  Tho[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]ugh, admittedly [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]the article was very long[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif].  [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]So I may have [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]overlooked [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]other comparisons.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif] 

[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]As far as [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]treatment [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]of [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]handicapped[/FONT] and [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]vulnerable[/FONT] individuals[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif], [/FONT][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]after talking [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]with many[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif] people from other countries, it appears th[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]at those in the states [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]are accorded mor[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]e [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]advantages.  And are not shunned, abused, and[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]/[/FONT]or ostraci[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]zed[/FONT][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif] [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]to the degree [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]they are in [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]some[/FONT] other countries.  
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## Debby (Mar 15, 2015)

I'll bet that for the most part we all love where we were born.....because it's familiar.  Do we love everything about those countries....probably not and I'll bet what tops the list for most people in things we don't love about them is things 'our' governments are doing in our name.  Things that we would probably never in a million years, do ourselves.  Like killing other innocent civilians, allowing rich/greedy/cruel people to steal from others, picking fights with others, etc.  Even Canada has a dirty record on those kinds of issues, something many, many Canadians don't even realize by the way.

Do I love my country?  Some things yes, some things no.  Would I live somewhere else?  Well, I have family here who wouldn't follow me, so probably not.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 15, 2015)

Debby said:


> I'll bet that for the most part we all love where we were born.....because it's familiar.  Do we love everything about those countries....probably not and I'll bet what tops the list for most people in things we don't love about them is things 'our' governments are doing in our name.  Things that we would probably never in a million years, do ourselves.  Like killing other innocent civilians, allowing rich/greedy/cruel people to steal from others, picking fights with others, etc.  Even Canada has a dirty record on those kinds of issues, something many, many Canadians don't even realize by the way.
> 
> Do I love my country?  Some things yes, some things no.  Would I live somewhere else?  Well, I have family here who wouldn't follow me, so probably not.



Some assume we don't live in the country of our birth because we don't like it, hate it even.  Not true.  Of course there are a lot of things wrong with the US.  There are things wrong in every country. Find a country that's perfect.  Can't do it. 

Some people on other forums have assumed because I don't live in the US and don't plan to move back that I had 'escaped' or run away instead of staying to change things.  Not the issue at all.  I'm adventurous, have itchy feet, and I'm curious about other cultures.  That all lead me to finding my husband and living where I do.  I lived in a third world country and found a lot of good in it.  Fell in love with it even.  

We moved around as navy brats so lived in 4 states.  We moved back 'home' to Michigan in 1964.  My sister lives about 5 miles from the house we moved to.  She has no desire to ever move.  That's her.  That's fine.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 15, 2015)

Quite right, Ameriscot; however I do find as I get older that familiarity has a lot of benefits; and home comforts too.
lovelt to go away; but lovely to come home too!


----------



## Kath (Mar 15, 2015)

I feel like I've walked in your shoes, AS.  Like you, I have an intense interest in the world in general, and I love to visit new places, see new things, and befriend new people.  Those things are embedded in my DNA and always will be.  Many others don't feel this way and some feel fearful if they run across people who think differently in any way.  This fear can incite a tendency to judge those who are in any way "different."  In truth, every single one of us is different.  We may choose to think the same way as people in, say, Group A and choose to not think like folks in "Group B."  Those are choices that we are able to make since each of us is endowed with Free Will - the ability to think based on how we personally feel, not how others want us to feel.  I am a Navy wife so this may be why I have a kind go global view of things but I give my dad a lot of credit for teaching me to love books and learning and to be curious and adventuresome.  Someone on one of these forums has the saying "twas brillig and the slithy, etc." from Alice in Wonderland - my dad used to sing this to me when I was little and I would fall on the floor laughing.  Sorry I got unfocused there - but anyway I obviously embrace freedom of thought, speech, etc. to the nth degree.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 15, 2015)

Kath said:


> I feel like I've walked in your shoes, AS.  Like you, I have an intense interest in the world in general, and I love to visit new places, see new things, and befriend new people.  Those things are embedded in my DNA and always will be.  Many others don't feel this way and some feel fearful if they run across people who think differently in any way.  This fear can incite a tendency to judge those who are in any way "different."  In truth, every single one of us is different.  We may choose to think the same way as people in, say, Group A and choose to not think like folks in "Group B."  Those are choices that we are able to make since each of us is endowed with Free Will - the ability to think based on how we personally feel, not how others want us to feel.  I am a Navy wife so this may be why I have a kind go global view of things but I give my dad a lot of credit for teaching me to love books and learning and to be curious and adventuresome.  Someone on one of these forums has the saying "twas brillig and the slithy, etc." from Alice in Wonderland - my dad used to sing this to me when I was little and I would fall on the floor laughing.  Sorry I got unfocused there - but anyway I obviously embrace freedom of thought, speech, etc. to the nth degree.



:iagree:  I've had itchy feet since I was a teen.  I think it first started with the 'British invasion' of music and I became interested in England.  Our family reunions were O'Brien and relatives talking about Ireland (even though they'd never been).  I had a strong desire to visit Europe.  No idea what my future held or that it would include Africa and Asia as well.  

I get annoyed with some of the things some of my family says when I visit - even though all have traveled abroad.  If it's not the American way, it's not right.  Grrrrr!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2015)

I always think it's amusing when _some_ Americans think it's not right unless it's done the ''American way''  given their relatively short history as a westernised nation, I just wonder how they think we all did things long before they came along to 'teach' us the proper way to do 'em ..


----------



## Cookie (Mar 15, 2015)

I love being Canadian, we have pretty good relationships with our neighbors and most other countries have no reason to feel particularly antagonistic towards us. Since we are so new (1867 Confederation) historically we haven't even had a chance to do many bad things yet.  I am very grateful to be part of this huge glorious country.   

I've lived in other places but was very thankful to return to our beautiful cities, towns, mountains and countryside.  Yes, things are done differently in other countries, there are so many factors involved - economy and climate to name a few. Of course everyone considers their familiar way of doing things the best, that's human nature. Canada and the US developed pretty fast and in fact, the people and culture are just hybrids of original UK, European and all other cultures, as everyone knows, the first settlers were exiles from your very own UK. Canada and the States are in fact very similar to the UK, but with our own unique little twist.


----------



## Raven (Mar 15, 2015)

I was born and lived all my life in Canada and I love my country.
Like people no country is perfect but I will always live here.
My brother and his family live in the US and I feel close to that country to the south of us.
I think most Canadians feel fortunate to have the United States as our closest neighbour.

There are many wonderful countries and I like to learn of other places and to see the nice pictures
that members post here of where they live or have visited.


----------



## Debby (Mar 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Some assume we don't live in the country of our birth because we don't like it, hate it even.  Not true.  Of course there are a lot of things wrong with the US.  There are things wrong in every country. Find a country that's perfect.  Can't do it.
> 
> Some people on other forums have assumed because I don't live in the US and don't plan to move back that I had 'escaped' or run away instead of staying to change things.  Not the issue at all.  I'm adventurous, have itchy feet, and I'm curious about other cultures.  That all lead me to finding my husband and living where I do.  I lived in a third world country and found a lot of good in it.  Fell in love with it even.
> 
> We moved around as navy brats so lived in 4 states.  We moved back 'home' to Michigan in 1964.  My sister lives about 5 miles from the house we moved to.  She has no desire to ever move.  That's her.  That's fine.




I think it's pretty obvious that there are glaring insufficiencies and downright bad acts in pretty much every countries resumes, as well as overt kindnesses.  And unless someone says they 'escaped' (or variations) their country, I would never presume as to why you are in Scotland rather than America.  If I was the adventurous sort I'd lead that kind of lifestyle too possibly.  As it is, to move from British Columbia to Nova Scotia (on a whim) is about as adventurous as I get but for me it was major.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2015)

Debby, given the size of our country, and climate differences, I think that was very adventurous of you. I especially love the fact that you acted on a whim. That takes guts!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 15, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I always think it's amusing when _some_ Americans think it's not right unless it's done the ''American way''  given their relatively short history as a westernised nation, I just wonder how they think we all did things long before they came along to 'teach' us the proper way to do 'em ..



Aye.  Some, not all.  And it drives me nuts.  My nephews try to wind me up by calling the UK a third world country.  I resist the temptation to list all the things they enjoy that were invented by Scots.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 15, 2015)

Debby said:


> I think it's pretty obvious that there are glaring insufficiencies and downright bad acts in pretty much every countries resumes, as well as overt kindnesses.  And *unless someone says they 'escaped' (or variations) their country, I would never presume as to why you are in Scotland rather than America*.  If I was the adventurous sort I'd lead that kind of lifestyle too possibly.  As it is, to move from British Columbia to Nova Scotia (on a whim) is about as adventurous as I get but for me it was major.



Yes, this was a bit of a troublemaker and I've left that forum.  He was one of those that assume every single person in the world who doesn't live in the US would give anything to live there.  Apparently it's the land of milk and honey and the streets are paved with gold.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2015)

....I never resist that...even as a teenager that was instilled in us just how many world wide  inventions were the results of Scottish brainpower..so whenever I hear any derogatory remarks about our country particularly our education system (from anyone not only Americans) ..then out comes my mental filing cabinet ....oops that was for your previous post...obveeusssly..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 15, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> ....I never resist that...even as a teenager that was instilled in us just how many world wide  inventions were the results of Scottish brainpower..so whenever I hear any derogatory remarks about our country particularly our education system (from anyone not only Americans) ..then out comes my mental filing cabinet ..LOL



Some have argued with me that these things must have been invented by Americans.  Sigh.  Both Canadians and Americans claim Alexander Graham Bell as their own.  He was born, raised, and university educated here.  That makes him a Scot no matter how long he lived in both those countries.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2015)

Yup indeed he was......and here's a load more..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scottish_inventions_and_discoveries


Scottish education used to be the envy of the world at one time...


----------



## Susie (Mar 15, 2015)

ndynt said:


> *Though your argument about IQ levels, pertaining to levels of success, is valid..I do not see how it applies only to the US.  In your reference the only comparison I foundwas regarding education, for lower functioning children, in the US and UK.  Though, admittedly the article was very long.  So I may have overlooked other comparisons.
> 
> As far as treatment of handicapped and vulnerable individuals, after talking with many people from other countries, it appears that those in the states are accorded more advantages.  And are not shunned, abused, and/or ostracized to the degree they are in some other countries.
> *


Thank you for your thoughtful response.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_care_in_Australia#Statistics
Please see "Quality of care" which ranks Australia below the UK and German systems, but above Canada and "far above the U.S.
One of my neighbors, a truly lovely person, has been ill for many years and has been conscientiously looked after by the Australian health system.
I am glad to read your statement about the treatment of handicapped and vulnerable persons in the U.S.


----------



## Kathy G in MI (Mar 15, 2015)

Ditto!


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 15, 2015)

My position is a bit different in that my allegiance is to the land of my birth - literally the land. I live on an island continent with no man-made internal borders dividing the people into different countries. It is a unique land, with unique flora and fauna and from our early years we are taught about this difference and told it is ours to look after and preserve. The Aboriginees have always been the stewards of the land but non indigenous people are also captured by its charms.

IMO, an Australian is someone who loves this land, regardless of where their ancestors originated. The land has also shaped the national character because it can be a harsh place and co-operation is necessary for survival. We are competitive at sports but more collective and socialist in other areas. We don't like class structures based on birth privilege and don't defer to rank or wealth. In this respect we can be considered rude to other nationals but we don't care.

When I sometimes think about where I might go if I could no longer live in Australia, as in if I were to become a refugee. I don't know where I would go if I had any choice. Obviously English speaking countries would suit me best but my travels have shown me that I wouldn't fit well into the Northern Hemisphere. Wherever I went I think I would always be an expat, longing for home where I could see the Southern Cross at night and the bright blue sky by day.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> My position is a bit different in that my allegiance is to the land of my birth - literally the land. I live on an island continent with no man-made internal borders dividing the people into different countries. It is a unique land, with unique flora and fauna and from our early years we are taught about this difference and told it is ours to look after and preserve. The Aboriginees have always been the stewards of the land but non indigenous people are also captured by its charms.
> 
> IMO, an Australian is someone who loves this land, regardless of where their ancestors originated. The land has also shaped the national character because it can be a harsh place and co-operation is necessary for survival. We are competitive at sports but more collective and socialist in other areas. We don't like class structures based on birth privilege and don't defer to rank or wealth. In this respect we can be considered rude to other nationals but we don't care.
> 
> When I sometimes think about where I might go if I could no longer live in Australia, as in if I were to become a refugee. I don't know where I would go if I had any choice. Obviously English speaking countries would suit me best but my travels have shown me that I wouldn't fit well into the Northern Hemisphere. Wherever I went I think I would always be an expat, longing for home where I could see the Southern Cross at night and the bright blue sky by day.



I love visiting in-laws in Australia. I love the laid back attitudes.

One thing that delayed my getting UK citizenship was that I am not a royalist but had to swear allegiance to the queen and her heirs. So I waited until 2007 when I was eligible in 2003. My husband still brings it up that I swore allegiance. 

I am a dual citizen however so always enter and leave the US on my US passport.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 16, 2015)

I think that this song by Brian MacNeill sums up the Scottish attitude pretty well......  but this is my home and I LOVE IT HERE.

  					I was listening to the news the other day
I heard a fat politician who had the nerve to say
He was proud to be Scottish, by the way
With the glories of our past to remember
"Here's tae us, wha's like us", listen to the cry
No surrender to the truth and here's the reason why
The power and the glory's just another bloody lie
They use to keep us all in line


 					For there's no gods and there's precious few heroes
But there's plenty on the dole in the land o the leal
And it's time now to sweep the future clear
Of the lies of a past that we know was never real


 					Farewell to the heather in the glen
They cleared us off once and they'd do it all again
For they still prefer sheep to thinking men
Ah, but men who think like sheep are even better
There's nothing much to choose between the old laird and the new
They still don't give a damn for the likes of me and you
Just mind you pay your rent to the factor when it's due
And mind your bloody manners when you pay!


 					And tell me will we never hear the end
Of puir bluidy Charlie at Culloden yet again?
Though he ran like a rabbit down the glen
Leavin better folk than him to be butchered
Or are you sittin in your Council house, dreamin o your clan?
Waiting for the Jacobites to come and free the land?
Try going down the broo with your claymore in your hand
And count all the Princes in the queue! 


 					So don't talk to me of Scotland the Brave
For if we don't fight soon there'll be nothing left to save
Or would you rather stand and watch them dig your grave
While you wait for the Tartan Messiah?
He'll lead us to the Promised Land with laughter in his eye
We'll all live on the oil and the whisky by and by
Free heavy beer! Pie suppers in the sky! -
Will we never have the sense to learn?


 					That there's no gods and there's precious few heroes
But there's plenty on the dole in the land o the leal
And I'm damned sure that there's plenty live in fear
Of the day we stand together with our shoulders at the wheel
Aye there's no Gods..


----------



## oakapple (Mar 17, 2015)

ye'll have had yer tea?


----------



## oakapple (Mar 17, 2015)

Apologies to anyone outside the UK as my above comment will have made no sense at all !


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 17, 2015)

I was born in America and for all our warts it's still the best damn country in the world.  Now, before anyone jumps on this with their teeth bared, I would expect all of you wherever you live to feel the same about your home.  I have always felt a kinship with the Brits, Aussies, Scots, Frenchies (through their underground) and Canadians.  When the world was on fire due to a moustachioed little bastard in Germany we all joined arms and kicked ass.  Since I was a little boy the folks in those  places have been respected and loved as close friends.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 17, 2015)

oakapple said:


> can't agree at all with this comment.It's up to ourselves to go where we want to, it's all one world after all.



I don't believe in a magic man in the sky, so I chalk my birthplace to the mating  of two people who geographically were here.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I always think it's amusing when _some_ Americans think it's not right unless it's done the ''American way''  given their relatively short history as a westernised nation, I just wonder how they think we all did things long before they came along to 'teach' us the proper way to do 'em ..



I've got a great answer but I don't want to do it for fear you would take it seriously.  As you know I loves me some Holly.


----------



## Kath (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the very interesting poem, Capt. Lightning!  I just bought two books on Scotland and they are wonderful to read.  Even though my grandparents were Brits, they mostly talked about the years they spent in the places they were born and reared in England.  Neither of them traveled much at all until they sailed to the U.S. right after they were married.  I've been to England and hope to return soon and also see Scotland and Wales.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2015)

FYI:  people often use the term 'Brit/British' to mean English only.  Anyone from Great Britain is British.  That includes Scotland and Wales.  

Now back to your regularly scheduled programme/program.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2015)

Kath said:


> Thanks for sharing the very interesting poem, Capt. Lightning!  I just bought two books on Scotland and they are wonderful to read.  Even though my grandparents were Brits, they mostly talked about the years they spent in the places they were born and reared in England.  Neither of them traveled much at all until they sailed to the U.S. right after they were married.  I've been to England and hope to return soon and also see Scotland and Wales.



Kath, may I ask which books you bought?


----------



## rickary (Mar 18, 2015)

MY ancestry is Irish which I would love to visit someday.  But I have always lived in the US and served in the Marine Corps and served in Viet Nam, so there is no other country for me. I have always been loyal.  The current leaders in the White House is the most negative thing for the US at the time.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2015)

rickary said:


> MY ancestry is Irish which I would love to visit someday.  But I have always lived in the US and served in the Marine Corps and served in Viet Nam, so there is no other country for me. I have always been loyal.  The current leaders in the White House is the most negative thing for the US at the time.



It is not disloyal for an American to live in another country.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> It is not disloyal for an American to live in another country.



 There is no permission needed to leave!


----------



## Kath (Mar 18, 2015)

AS:  Sorry about putting Brit by mistake - right now I'm kind of airheady.  The books I bought re Scotland are: "A History of Everyday Life in Medieval Scotland" by E. J. Cowan & L. Henderson and "Scotland, the Autobiography: 2000 Years of Scottish History By Those Who Saw It Happen" by R. Goring.  If you can recommend any others that you like, pls. let me know.

Rickary:  My spouse is a retired Navy pilot who did four tours in Nam.  He is extremely loyal in that he recognizes our President as Commander in Chief of our military with all the honor and recognition that deserves.  The negative entity most rampant in our country is, most obviously, the intransigent U.S. Congress.


----------



## rickary (Mar 18, 2015)

Ameriscot, I know it is not disloyal for a US citizen to live in another country and a lot of US citizens have left for various reasons.  The problem is too many illegals coming in.
  Kath we would have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2015)

Kath said:


> AS:  Sorry about putting Brit by mistake - right now I'm kind of airheady.  The books I bought re Scotland are: "A History of Everyday Life in Medieval Scotland" by E. J. Cowan & L. Henderson and "Scotland, the Autobiography: 2000 Years of Scottish History By Those Who Saw It Happen" by R. Goring.  If you can recommend any others that you like, pls. let me know.
> 
> Rickary:  My spouse is a retired Navy pilot who did four tours in Nam.  He is extremely loyal in that he recognizes our President as Commander in Chief of our military with all the honor and recognition that deserves.  The negative entity most rampant in our country is, most obviously, the intransigent U.S. Congress.



You aren't the only one here to use Brit to mean English only.  No big deal.  It's very common.  Your books sound interesting.  I have an entire shelf full of books on Scotland.  And another that's 1/2 Ireland books and 1/2 Celts.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2015)

oakapple said:


> There is no permission needed to leave!



No, I didn't need permission to leave, but I did need permission to stay here.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2015)

rickary said:


> Ameriscot, I know it is not disloyal for a US citizen to live in another country and a lot of US citizens have left for various reasons.  The problem is too many illegals coming in.
> Kath we would have to agree to disagree.



The implication in your post was that you were loyal and therefore you'd stay in the US.


----------



## rickary (Mar 18, 2015)

Sorry Ameriscot, was not my intent.  Why I do not post much because somebody always reads between the lines of most things I write.  My problem.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> FYI:  people often use the term 'Brit/British' to mean English only.  Anyone from Great Britain is British.  That includes Scotland and Wales.
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled programme/program.



There was a time when Australians were also labelled British, long after the British Empire had dissolved. It came as a shock to discover later that we were no longer British. In my lifetime, too.


----------



## Kath (Mar 18, 2015)

Rickary:  I don't think folks are reading between the lines of what you write as your writings are generally confined to 1 or 1.5 lines.

AS:  I think I will look for some books on the Celtic era which I wish I knew more about.  It amazes me that schools so often teach kind of a nationalized approach to history and not a great deal about history on an international basis.  However, I've only gone to school in one country, so for all I know, history as taught in other nations IS more global than it is here.  However, I loved my grade school and high school years even though the nuns were pretty strict!


----------



## rickary (Mar 18, 2015)

Kath well thank you I will remember that the same as I remember our Commander in Chief of our military sending Al Sharpton, whom owes the feds and New York lots of money in taxes, as an advisor to Ferguson, Mo.  Another one liner for the monitor.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 18, 2015)

Kath said:


> Rickary:  I don't think folks are reading between the lines of what you write as your writings are generally confined to 1 or 1.5 lines.
> 
> AS:  I think I will look for some books on the Celtic era which I wish I knew more about.  It amazes me that schools so often teach kind of a nationalized approach to history and not a great deal about history on an international basis.  However, I've only gone to school in one country, so for all I know, history as taught in other nations IS more global than it is here.  However, I loved my grade school and high school years even though the nuns were pretty strict!



History in Australia has always been rather global. Ancient history, British history, world wars and Australian discovery, exploration and colonial history. History of the Americas, not so much.

As a teacher I always taught a component of history in every subject - history of science, history of mathematics, history of computing etc.


----------



## Kath (Mar 18, 2015)

DW: I think it's terrific how you introduced elements of history to the individual subjects that students take.  This is a great way to enrich the learning experience and give students a more complete understanding of each subject's scope and breadth.  Your students must have enjoyed your classes very much!


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 18, 2015)

Not down to me, Kath. It was always in the syllabus somewhere.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2015)

Kath said:


> Rickary:  I don't think folks are reading between the lines of what you write as your writings are generally confined to 1 or 1.5 lines.
> 
> AS:  I think I will look for some books on the Celtic era which I wish I knew more about.  It amazes me that schools so often teach kind of a nationalized approach to history and not a great deal about history on an international basis.  However, I've only gone to school in one country, so for all I know, history as taught in other nations IS more global than it is here.  However, I loved my grade school and high school years even though the nuns were pretty strict!



The Celts are not what most people think.  Everyone thinks of Scotland, Ireland, Wales.  But the Celts were a huge group of people from many European countries.  There was a BBC series on the Celts done back in 1987 which is still my favourite.  I think you can find it on youtube but I know you can buy the DVD's.  I've got both the videos and DVD's. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Celts_(BBC_documentary)

The World of the Celts by Simon James is pretty good.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2015)

Kath said:


> DW: I think it's terrific how you introduced elements of history to the individual subjects that students take.  This is a great way to enrich the learning experience and give students a more complete understanding of each subject's scope and breadth.  Your students must have enjoyed your classes very much!



I felt I was cheated in school because all we had was American history and it was all about memorizing dates, etc.  My husband was educated in Glasgow and he knows far more about world history and geography, including, American, than I do.  He's shocked at what we weren't taught.


----------



## Kath (Mar 19, 2015)

AS:  I feel much as you do about the history courses taught in our US schools.  It was all about tests, pop quizzes, etc. and no time for exploring the historic intricacies existent in faraway countries.  I'm not at all surprised that your husband is taken aback by how narrowly focussed history is as a subject in US schools.  I believe my grandparents had the same reaction when they asked me questions about historical events which they had actually lived through but I knew zero about whatever the event was.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2015)

I was also educated in Glasgow, and I have to be honest and tell you that not for the first time, I have been astonished at how   little Americans   know about the History of anywhere other than America...and as for Geography, well that seems to be  even _worse_....added to the fact that the average Scottish youngster left school aged 15 back  in our day, well before the average American kid  and yet we Scots (generally) seemed to have been taught  so much more in a  shorter period . 
However I'm not picking on American people...it's just that the teaching system  seemed to be specifically USA insular in those days and therefore left a large proportion of the Adult population believing that ''There be dragons' when it comes to knowing anything more about the rest of our huge  world, and so many have an idea that anywhere other than the USA must be third world 
.. . Perhaps now with the advent of the wonders of the www available in every classroom for the last 20 years  American children are being taught or even learning for themselves that the world doesn't begin in Washington and end in Florida..LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I was also educated in Glasgow, and I have to be honest and tell you that not for the first time, I have been astonished at how   little Americans   know about the History of anywhere other than America...and as for Geography, well that seems to be  even _worse_....added to the fact that the average Scottish youngster left school aged 15 back  in our day, well before the average American kid  and yet we Scots (generally) seemed to have been taught  so much more in a  shorter period .
> However I'm not picking on American people...it's just that the teaching system  seemed to be specifically USA insular in those days and therefore left a large proportion of the Adult population believing that ''There be dragons' when it comes to knowing anything more about the rest of our huge  world, and so many have an idea that anywhere other than the USA must be third world
> .. . Perhaps now with the advent of the wonders of the www available in every classroom for the last 20 years  American children are being taught or even learning for themselves that the world doesn't begin in Washington and end in Florida..LOL



I totally agree!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks Annie


----------



## Cookie (Mar 19, 2015)

Holly, I think it's the same most everywhere when it comes to public school education (up to grade 12) the focus is usually on one's own country's history first. We got immersed in Canadian history and even that was sketchy. We didn't get much regarding the UK, except the major battles and dates. Further in-depth studies in history would have to be at the university level, if one chose to do so. There's just no time in high school, IMO, because there are many other subjects that we had, including languages, English, Science, and electives that for us it seemed like history was just an overview of world history and Canadian history.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2015)

That's the whole point of what AS and I are trying to convey cookie, that in fact we _did_ get all that history and geography education before we were 15 ( we don't have grades in the Uk so I don't know how old Grade 12 kids are) and yes we had our own countries history but we also learned almost as much about other major countries histories too...and all of this without having to go to University, and yes like you we also had a full itinerary of other subject classes to attend to..  Maths, English, Music, Geography, Physics, Chemistry, Biology , Art, and in my specific class from the age of 12 to 15 as well as the aforementioned subjects  I learned Basic  Business economics which included typing and shorthand..and I left school at 15 years old.. as did the vast majority of my peers.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 19, 2015)

Good God, holly, that is truly amazing to me.  Most kids in Canada  graduate from high school (grade 12 - each year in school constitutes 1  grade) by the age of 17.  To me 15 seems young to leave school and start working - or enter university or whatever came after. There was certainly a lot packed into your school years in Scotland and sounds to me like a country of very high achievers.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 19, 2015)

I do not know if there was a difference in the schools I attended or if it was the era...but, we had two years of US History....one year from Columbus to the Civil War.  The second through WWII.  Then one year of World History.  The same with Geography.  That of the America's and then World Geography.  I find it interesting though, with the internet I have discovered many countries I have never heard of.


----------



## charlotta (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm with you Quik Silver.  I think that our US government is controlled by money especially Congress.  I wish all those war mongers and greedy money grubbing politicians would retire.  We all know, that they will not leave until they are carried out, dead and that includes those 2 old codgers from Alabama .  I still love America, but I hate the greedy men that run it.


----------



## charlotta (Mar 19, 2015)

Holydolly, we were taught history, civics, when we were in school.  Also, we had Walter Cronkite and newspapers.  I love history, especially, early civilization study.  I wonder if students don't think this has anything to do with them.  They are living for the moment, I suppose.  I believe it is still being taught in middle schools and high school.


----------



## Kath (Mar 20, 2015)

Holly....I know that UK doesn't have grades like the US's K thru 12.  I think my Gram said there were "forms" but I don't remember if those are sort of like grades or not.  I also read somewhere about "O" levels but don't recall much of that either.  Do these forms and levels divide up the age groups like grades do?


----------



## GeneMO (Mar 20, 2015)

America has problems, but can't be too bad.  Millions of illegals are willing to risk jail to get here.


Gene


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> America has problems, but can't be too bad.  Millions of illegals are willing to risk jail to get here.
> 
> 
> Gene



They are poor or are abused in their own country and they have this impression they'll be helped in the US, not hated.  We get many trying to get into the UK as well only not as many.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

Kath said:


> Holly....I know that UK doesn't have grades like the US's K thru 12.  I think my Gram said there were "forms" but I don't remember if those are sort of like grades or not.  I also read somewhere about "O" levels but don't recall much of that either.  Do these forms and levels divide up the age groups like grades do?



I still don't have it all straight even though my DH was a headteachers/headmaster. But 4 year olds go to reception (kindergarden), then primary 1 at age 5. I will try to explain the rest when I'm out of bed and not on my tablet.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

Scotland's education system is separate from England and Wales. This looks like a good synopsis. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Education_in_Scotland

Nobody has O or A levels any more.  

When I went on a job interview here around 2002 I was asked how many O levels and A levels I had.  I had to tell the idiot interviewer twice that the US does not have the same system and I wasn't even sure what an O or A level was.  I confused him even more by telling him I had an Associate's Degree.  So going to college was good enough for him.  However, I didn't get and didn't want the job anyway.

O level means Ordinary, A means Advanced. For example you might have taken an English course but taking the A level is more likely to get you into university.


----------

